# souris d'agneau



## Paquita

Hola amigos:

Acabo de ver que nuestro diccionario traduce "souris d'agneau" por "carne pegada al hueso" 

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/souris

que es lo de siempre para la carne...  y no da cuenta de lo que es la "souris", la parte final de la pierna, la más sabrosa...por estar ... pegada al hueso.

Lo que indica el Larousse : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-espagnol/souris



> 2.    [viande]  parte más exquisita de la pierna de cordero


 es un pelín más preciso..

Me imagino que no la llamarán así los carniceros...  y me "apetecería" conocer el equivalente.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Los carniceros no lo sé pero un par de restauradores sí:

- ratón de cordero


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Los traductores automáticos hacen maravillas, se usan mucho para las cartas de los restaurantes, desgraciadamante.

O afortunadamente... para echar unas risas. En un restaurante de Canarias, la carta traducía "entradas" por "saillies".  Y el resto de los platos, ni te lo cuento...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los carniceros no lo sé pero un par de restauradores sí:
> 
> - ratón de cordero



Claro, lo he visto, pero se trata de un solo restaurante, en París... si hablamos del mismo.
El mismo tipo de traduciones que los "petits chiens rotis" o "chiens chauds" de mi juventud...traducción literal de hot dogs...en los menús de cafeterías españolas.

Quisiera añadir una precisión: cada "souris" es individual, y pesa entre 180 y 300 gramos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He visto que algunos también aplican lo del ratón en inglés. Hay que reconocer que, traductor automático o no, en cualquiera de los tres idiomas suena raro. 

Como todo, es una cuestión de _habituación _del oído. Es como lo de los perritos calientes: en inglés o en español ya es algo muy habitual.


----------



## Pohana

En Venezuela y en varias partes de américa latina le decimos "_paleta de_" lo que sea a esa parte final de las piernas del ganado ; esta es una Paleta de Cordero preparada y esta otra está cruda.

Bon appétit
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

Pohana said:


> En Venezuela y en varias partes de américa latina le decimos "_paleta de_" lo que sea a esa parte final de las piernas del ganado ; esta es una Paleta de Cordero preparada y esta otra está cruda.



Gracias Pohana por la sugerencia, pero precisamente no se trata de eso...



> *Ingredientes:*
> 
> 
> *1 paleta* de cordero, previamente deshuesada (*1 kilogramo* aproximadamente)


sino de la extremidad de lo que nos enseñas..Lo cortas en 3 ó 4 y conservas solamente la parte de pata en la que se ve el hueso.

Esta imagen te dará una mejor idea del tamaño (menos de 300 gramos, hueso incluido lo que corresponde a una porción para una persona)
otra

Además, por lo que veo de la segunda imagen, corresponde a lo que llamamos "épaule" es decir la pierna delantera, opuesta al "gigot" la parte trasera de la que se saca la "souris"


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Paquit& said:


> Me imagino que no la llamarán así los carniceros...  y me "apetecería" conocer el equivalente.


 
Hola, 

En España es "el codillo".

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola MDG:

No, el codillo es l'épaule ou le jambonneau. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola Gévy,

mmm... si épaule es lo que sale en el diagrama del enlace de Paquita, y souris lo que sale en las fotos... souris es el codillo, por lo menos por donde yo vivo. En el menú del restaurante donde como a diario lo tienen una vez al mes, y lo denominan así. No sé si será un mal uso regional de la palabra en el sureste español, es posible, pero es lo habitual. 

enlace a foto de codillo 

otro

Saludos.

Edit: aquí se ve mejor. sin cocinar.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola de nuevo,

Garrón

Pensaba que garrón era la palabra popular y codillo la profesional, pero me temo que sea al revés. 

Tal vez sean partes diferentes del animal o cortes distintos de una misma pieza: el tema es para consultarlo con alguien entendido en la materia. Me quedo con la duda hasta que se aclare.

Saludos,

MDG


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Propongo que preguntemos a nuestros carniceros. ¿Quién mejor que ellos?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

He hecho mis averiguaciones: aprovechando que mi esposa me ha enviado a la carnicería, he preguntado a mis carniceras. 

Las gentiles criaturas me han explicado amablemente que a esa pieza, situada en la parte baja de la pierna de cordero, unos le llaman *zancarrón*, otros *morcillo *y también *jarrete*. Me han explicado igualmente que es la pieza que se usa para el *ossobuco*. Finalmente, también me han dicho que en el cerdo le llaman *codillo*.

He mirado ahí fuera y he visto esto:



> *Zancarrón*: también llamado morcillo o jarrete. Está situado en la parte más baja de la pierna. Es la mejor pieza para la elaboración de fondos porque es muy gelatinosa (fuente).





> *Morcillo*: También llamado jarrete o zancarrón, es la parte baja de las patas que ofrece una forma irregular de carne magra, melosa y con muchas fibras. Con él se elabora el tradicional cocido madrileño y muchos otros guisos y estofados. Su corte transversal es el conocido ossobuco (fuente).




_Como desde el punto de vista lingüístico he quedado totalmente satisfecho (desde el punto de vista gastronómico también porque esas chicas tienen muy buena carne) he decidido llevarles de vuestra parte unas flores de mi jardín._


----------



## Paquita

Muchas gracias Víctor por tus investigaciones..

Sólo una puntualización... En las recetas francesas  (y en mi casa por consiguiente), el "ossobucco" siempre se hace con jarrete de ternera...http://www.750g.com/fiche_de_cuisine.2.123.1740.htm

Tengo una duda respecto al zancarrón ya que"la souris" de cordero nunca se usa para elaborar fondos... Se considera una pieza sabrosa al contrario, y un plato exquisito y apreciado...Además tu enlace describe carne de vacuno...

Seguiremos investigando..


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Sólo una puntualización... En las recetas francesas  (y en mi casa por consiguiente), el "ossobucco" siempre se hace con jarrete de ternera...



No, si con tanta puntualización, si me descuido me echarás por tierra mis pesquisas...

Si te fijas atentamente en mi post, *Paquita*, verás que hablo de *jarrete * como equivalente de *zancarrón*, hasta en *tres *ocasiones (y no me vayas a decir ahora que tu *jarret *es mejor que mi *jarrete* para el *ossobuco*, porque no me lo creeré...). 



Paquit& said:


> Tengo una duda respecto al zancarrón ya que"la souris" de cordero nunca se usa para elaborar fondos... Se considera una pieza sabrosa al contrario, y un plato exquisito y apreciado...



Supongo que, a ese respecto, cada cual hará de su capa un sayo...



Paquit& said:


> Seguiremos investigando..



Yo ya cumplí.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Por acá he escuchado hablar de la "posta de ratón", que es un corte de carne vacuna. En cuanto al corte del cordero, no estoy seguro de que exista la "posta de ratón"; sin embargo, dado que la _souris d'agneau_ es un músculo:



> *a) *_ANAT., BOUCH., ART CULIN. _[Chez le mouton]     Muscle charnu situé à l'extrémité du gigot près de la jointure. (Dict. XXe s.).
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/souris/2


Y en Costa Rica, el ratón es precisamente el músculo... quizás por ahí tengamos una pista. 

Desgraciadamente, la única traducción que conozco es la inglesa (http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/pages/lambshank).


----------



## Gallinero

"souris d'agneau" son jarretes de cordero.El jarrete viene definido en la RAE.
En Aragón serían jarretes de ternasco.El ternasco es un cordero joven pero mayor que el lechal que llega a pesar hasta los 11 Kg., en canal.Plato muy apreciado en la cocina aragonesa.


----------



## vicalal

víctor pérez said:


> no, si con tanta puntualización, si me descuido me echarás por tierra mis pesquisas...
> 
> Si te fijas atentamente en mi post, *paquita*, verás que hablo de *jarrete * como equivalente de *zancarrón*, hasta en *tres *ocasiones (y no me vayas a decir ahora que tu *jarret *es mejor que mi *jarrete* para el *ossobuco*, porque no me lo creeré...).
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que, a ese respecto, cada cual hará de su capa un sayo...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo ya cumplí.





lo que digo no es que yo sea carnicero, pero soy cocinero, que también nos toca saber algo de ello, jeje
el souris es el jarrete, morcillo o zancarrón (se le llama/dice de las 3 maneras pero es la misma pieza), que en cantabria en concreto se le llama también "coja" o "carne de coja" y se corresponde con lo que en un humano sería la parte entre la rodilla y el tobillo, en concreto y principalmente el gemelo de la pierna. Es cierto que en el despiece del cerdo y su uso culinario es lo que se llama codillo (la parte superior de la pieza), yendo con el hueso.
En el caso del ossobucco, este no es otra cosa que el jarrete, morcillo o zancarrón cortado transversalmente (a lo ancho) incluyendo el hueso, es decir, si va deshuesado es el jarrete, morcillo o zancarrón (que además si se ve en detalle tiene 3 partes/músculos a su vez), y si va con el hueso es el ossobucco. De estas 3 partes la más sabrosa y mejor para la cocina es la que tiene forma ovalada y más grande, y dentro de esta la que va más pegada al hueso.
Sobre el cordero se puede cocinar la parte del jarrete, morcillo o zancarrón tal como sale en las fotos, que sería el souris, o se puede hacer la pierna entera rellena, asada, braseada, estofada, etc, que sería propiamente el gigot, o pierna de cordero en español.
Por su parte la pata delantera es la paletilla (igual que en el chon la pierna delantera es la paleta y la trasera el jamón, en españa también distinguimos las dos patas). De la pata delantera se puede hacer también el jarrete, pero tiene menos carne y es de peor aprovechamiento culinario.
Espero haber sido de ayuda!
Un saludo!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Mil gracias Vicalal, y bienvenido al foro también. 

El aporte de un experto, claro que nos es de ayuda.  Esto confirma y completa la información recogida por Víctor a través de su carnicero.

¡Estupendo!  Y ya da ganas de comer....

Gévy


----------



## hual

Antes que nada, felicitar a Vicalal por su precioso aporte. Y ahora, pasando del cordero al cerdo, a lo que en España le llaman codillo (¡riquísimo!) en Chile le llaman "pernil" (tan rico como el codillo español). Lamentablemente, en la Argentina no se consume esa parte del cerdo, al menos preparada como en España y Chile.


----------



## Paquita

Peut-être faut-il rappeler que la question initiale concernait la souris d'*agneau, *partie terminale du gigot ?


----------

